# Does anyone know why......



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Cockapoos are so floppy and sleep in such weird positions? IS it a poodle or a spaniel trait


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

ive seen pics of cockers that sleep the same as cockapoos, so it could be on the cocker side. lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

just googled poodles and cockers sleeping and got some funny pics especially of the poodles


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I see so much spaniel in Vincent, especially his daft nature


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think it's a particular breed trait, sending a link to a pet forums thread on dogs sleeping positions  It's interesting to see so many dogs sleeping in the same way 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/195564-how-does-your-dog-sleep.html


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy had slept in this position for about ten minutes but woke up when I got up to get my phone!  Annabel and I had been wondering how long she could stay in that position before she fell off the day bed!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont no but Crumble is even more floppy than our ragdoll cat and she is floppy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am just about to buy the same day bed as you. How have you found it? Is it the depth of a single bed when you sit on it - 90cm mattress? Can you pull the bottom drawers to form a completely separate single bed or does it stay with the day bed to form just a double? Not very clear in the Ikea pictures!
Thanks!! Jane


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky sleeps (or flops) down in what I call the "splat" position...ie stretched out on his tummy with frogs legs out back and neck stretched forwards with front legs running parallel either side. For a deep sleep, he assumes the rollover, on back, legs akimbo pose  x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I am just about to buy the same day bed as you. How have you found it? Is it the depth of a single bed when you sit on it - 90cm mattress? Can you pull the bottom drawers to form a completely separate single bed or does it stay with the day bed to form just a double? Not very clear in the Ikea pictues!
> Thanks!! Jane


Its fab, my daughter has it, there are 2 thin single mattresses (special ikea ones) on top of each other with a frame that pulls out underneath, the drawers pull out with it and are very deep, they are still usable when the bed is pulled out, we use it as a guest bed when we have visitors as We only have a 3 bed house, and no guest room, everyone always comments on it being very comfy for a pull out bed , we have had it for 4 yrs already and its still going strong despite many 'lively' sleepovers!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you - will order one today I think!! It's for our family room where the boys like to have their sleepovers - ie access to the XBox!!


----------

